# Mit welchem Arbeitsspeicher könnte ich den PC aufrüsten?



## UnderMonkey (5. März 2007)

Hallo,

irgendwie bin ich im Moment ziemlich durcheinander..Schaute eben bei eBay nach und dort fielen mir sofort die verschiedenen Arten der Speicher auf. SDRAM, DDR2-Ram etc und die verschiedenen Polungen. Nun weiß ich garnicht wonach ich suchen muss?
Folgendes schluckt mein Diagnoseprogramm aus:




> [ DIMM1: 256 MB PC3200 DDR SDRAM ]
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
> Seriennummer                                      Keine
> ...





Muss mich seit Jahren mit nicht allzuschnellen PCs rumplagen und bin deswegen auch einiges geduldiger geworden..aber heut war ich echt kurz davor den PC Tisch zu vergewaltigen :-(  

Also - könnt ihr mir sagen wonach ich suchen muss? "DDR SDRAM" ist bei eBay nicht aufgeführt..: klick


Danke und Gruß
Dejan


----------



## Anime-Otaku (6. März 2007)

Du hast sogenannten DDR-200 RAM bzw. DDR PC 3200

Du hast also *kein* DDR2 oder noch besseren Ram

Am besten ist eigentlich immer einen gleichen/ähnlichen Ram Baustein dazuzusetzen oder vielleicht überlegen den 256 gegen 2x 512 auszutauschen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Data_Rate_Synchronous_Dynamic_Random_Access_Memory


----------



## octo124 (6. März 2007)

Du hast z.Z. diese Module verbaut:
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/catid_1100036/preis_DDR-RAM+400+MHz
also PC3200, welcher bei dir mit 200 Mhz getaktet ist.
Entweder einen der gleichen Firma mit gleichen Timing  einbauen "2.5-3-3-8" in DIMM2, dann hast du 512 Mb gesamt oder 2 x 512 (wenn möglich als Kit), da evt. dein Board (uns leider unbekannt) oben angesprochenes Dual-Channel unterstützt. 
Poste dein Board, das BS + deine bevorzugsten Anwendungen am PC, dann kann man detaillierter antworten, da verschiedene Boards kein RAM-Mix mögen (Hersteller, Grösse) und XP auch recht eigen ist in solchen Fällen.
Link habe ich extra gesetzt, damit du die Preise vergleichen kannst.


----------



## Radhad (6. März 2007)

Wenn du Windows XP einsetzt empfehle ich dir den Einsatz von 1 GB RAM (wenn Dual Channel möglich ist, dann in Form von 2x512 MB), da WinXP bei einer Standardinstallation doch recht "verfressen" ist und wenn man mal viele Fenster offen hat 512 MB da nen Engpass sein können. Man merkt auch deutlich den Unterschied, z.B. ist beim PC meiner Freundin 3x256 MB RAM drin, also 768 MB RAM, aber der Rechner hat teilweise aussetzer, eil der RAM dahintuckert... Hätte sie 2x512 MB RAM, wär der wesentlich schneller  (mit WinXP).

Alternativ ist vielleicht dieser Toms Hardware Guide Artikel vielleicht interessant. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, des nach zu machen...


Gruß Radhad


----------



## chmee (6. März 2007)

Da empfehle ich doch http://www.forumdeluxx.de. Da mal bei CPU und Mainboard reingeschaut,
das erspart viele atemlose Stunden und schlaflose Nächte.

mfg chmee


----------

